# Drink & Think Live Stream



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got the blender ready for the bloody margaritas... Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

And I've got a special bottle of wine...


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

missed it  did they record it ???


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

HD, Jack forgot to hit the record button, so no it didn't get recorded. I wanted to see how it came out, but that's what happens when you put the Drink before the think.


----------

